# [V] Samsung NC10 Schwarz\n



## Todoo (4. September 2009)

Hallo! Verkaufe hier mein _neuwertiges_ *Samsung NC10* in
*Schwarz*. Es hat 2 GigaByte RAM, also einen mehr als
"Standard" Originaler 1 GigaByte RAM-Riegel sende ich auch
mit.   Das Gerät ist in einem sehr guten Zustand - sieht aus wie
neu! Funktionieren tut es auch einwandfrei. Alles kommt in der
Originalverpackung Rechnung mit ca 15 Monate Restgarantie lege ich bei.
 *Inhalt: Samsung NC10 schwarz Akku Netzteil
Recovery CD (Windows XP) Samsung Software CD 1 GigaByte RAM Riegel (Der
2 gig. ist im Gerät) Anleitung für die Recovery Software*
Technische Daten:  10.2 " 1024 x 600 screen Intel Atom 1.6Ghz 2GB
RAM 160GB HDD Wifi 1.3 MP Webcam 3 x USB, VGA out, LAN & 3in 1 Card
Reader 6 Zellen Akku 1.3kg  Bei Fragen, einfach fragen.  
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b4h-4o-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b4h-4p-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b4h-4q-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b4h-4r-jpg.html
*Preis:* 350 € *Verhandlungsbasis* inkl. Versand
Einfach mal bieten!


----------



## Todoo (5. September 2009)

*Zeit ist abgelaufen.
Jetzt ist er in ebay*


----------

